# Neap Tide & Full Moon Trip



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I know everyone says you can’t do anything on a full moon or a neap tide, well I’ve done ok on both and I’ve done bad also. If the wind is right and the water is ok I’m going because when you just get weekends most of time you got to go when can. This time it paid off. I took my GD and she had a blast. Granted it took us a while but we managed a 2 person limit not counting all the ones we spooked ( she can’t see’um as good as Paw Paw ) 
Anyway over all it was a good night.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice! Were you in Florida or Alabama?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Alabama


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Great job! O*D*W


----------

